# look at ipiki ;)



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

my favorite fish ..looks and attitude ...

View attachment 51029

View attachment 51030


greetz


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

SWEET FISH YOU HAVE THERE MAN......


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

thats a damm nice fish, looks pretty mean and hes chunky isnt he! what sort is it? soory im no good at id's

EDIT: just seen your sig, is it the maculatus?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

It's a S.Maculatus

thanks for the compliments









greetz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice looking mac


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

mighty purdy.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> thats a damm nice fish, looks pretty mean and hes chunky isnt he! what sort is it? soory im no good at id's
> 
> EDIT: just seen your sig, is it the maculatus?
> [snapback]911900[/snapback]​


ha was about to post the same thing. hes nice and plumped


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its a Looker :nod:


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Your S.Maculatus looks awesome Williams , i love the river-sand in your tank , it gives the sera a very good coloration
















Thanks for sharing this pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Stunning fish, William's








How is its temperament?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking fish


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice mac!

I think macs are a great p to have.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

He looks gr8 williams!!!!

Very nice setup.
Like marc i love the rivirsand


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice fish wiliams and great pic,s tho


----------

